# Phobias



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Retired (Feb 11, 2013)

Before I knew the correct spelling of agoraphobia, I though it was _agriphobia_...a fear of farmers.


----------



## rdw (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I share that fear Steve! :rofl:


----------

